# Question on ProjCentral Calc



## chris0228 (Feb 25, 2014)

I am mounting my epson 5025 tonight and have a quick question. On the calculator when I play with the distance from the Proj to screen, some of the text changes from red to green with regard to a room with ambient light vs a room without. Am I making sense? My room is a dedicated light controlled room. I'd like to hang the Proj at a distance where it recommends having a room with ambient light. The fact that I won't have any light at all, is this a big deal? I assume this has to do with projector brightness? Thanks.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

chris0228 said:


> I am mounting my epson 5025 tonight and have a quick question. On the calculator when I play with the distance from the Proj to screen, some of the text changes from red to green with regard to a room with ambient light vs a room without. Am I making sense? My room is a dedicated light controlled room. I'd like to hang the Proj at a distance where it recommends having a room with ambient light. The fact that I won't have any light at all, is this a big deal? I assume this has to do with projector brightness? Thanks.


Ya if it says ambient light then your projector is too bright for completely dark rooms.

Based on my projector, mounting distance and the brightness I'm getting and what THAT calculator shows.... It says I have 16FL of brightness.

To me this is PERFECT and I could not imagine any brighter or dimmer based on this.

My recommendation is to adjust the settings and try to match up a 16FL brightness and thats where you want to go with mounting distance to the screen size you want. Example: For the 5025 for a 130" screen you want to mount the projector so it's 15 feet away to get you a 16FL of brightness.


----------



## chris0228 (Feb 25, 2014)

Ok, so on the Epson 5025ub, which I assume is exactly like the 5030ub, if my mounting location prompts for a FL greater than 20, can I adjust the brightness setting on the projector? I understand now what the calculator is getting at. I cannot place the projector far enough back in my room to have the brightness read 16fl. Where it is placed, it says 25fl. This is pretty bright, but can I make adjustments inside the projector to offset it? Thanks!!


----------



## chris0228 (Feb 25, 2014)

Well, the projector is up and holy is it nice. I went thru the entire Spears and Munsil calibration and this thing looks amazing. Pictures don't do it justice, but here ya go.


----------

